# White fungus(?) in cycling tank?



## Bahamuts (15 Jan 2012)

All,

My new shrimp-tank is cycling.

After few days this white fluffy stuff is spreading all over the wood.

I boiled the wood for several hours so I doubt it came with the wood.

Should I be worried about this stuff?

Should I take the wood out (not preferable since it would ruin the scape )

Will it be eaten by shrimp/snails? Will it spread to them if I put livestock in?

First time I have ever come across this.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Jan 2012)

Hi
The white fungus is harmless...it will disappear after a few weeks.
It mostly grows on new bog wood.
If you don't want to wait till it disappears, add a few apple snails and they usually consume the fungus.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Jan 2012)

+1


----------

